# Large Lease in SE Ga Has Excellent Turkey Hunting



## garidgerunner (Feb 8, 2008)

This 10,000 acre lease has excellent turkey hunting as well as the deer. I have seen turkeys throughout the entire 10,000 acres. Very good population of birds. 

For the hunter who likes a challenge, this is for you. These birds are smart. You're gonna hear him, and probably see him, but you are going home disappointed alot too! If you want to kill a bird every hunt (as easy as someone going for the first time stumbling through the woods and calling for their first time) this club isn't for you!

Bu if you are a serious turkey hunter, give me a call and check it out.

Mark   912-667-5681


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 8, 2008)

what county/how much/how many members?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Bulloch, We are having a meeting tonight and can give a firm answer on price and members for next year.


----------



## DRod121 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is in Bulloch?  What is the price and is it for turkey only or deer too?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 10, 2008)

DRod121 said:


> This is in Bulloch?  What is the price and is it for turkey only or deer too?



$950 for the first year.  Deer and turkey.


----------



## garidgerunner (Feb 27, 2008)

*Turkey/Deer*

We have made the first round of selections for new members. There are still some spots available.

Application required.


----------



## Camokid (Feb 27, 2008)

*Looking for a new club.....*

garidgerunner, can you tell me what county this is in? I'm looking for a new club a little closer to home, gas prices are killing me.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 27, 2008)

Bulloch/Bryan line.


----------



## kurt (Feb 27, 2008)

Is this a deer dog club, and what does the property consist of?  Thanks


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 27, 2008)

kurt said:


> Is this a deer dog club, and what does the property consist of?  Thanks



Yes, there are some still hunting only areas.  Mainly pines and bays.


----------



## kurt (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the response. How many total members and how many approx. acres for still hunt only.


----------



## garidgerunner (Feb 28, 2008)

*Bulloch County Club*

we are planning for 57 total members, 90+ % are dog hunting only (deer, fox or coon)

still hunting only area consists of approx. 800 acres


----------



## garidgerunner (Mar 6, 2008)

Bmp


----------



## garidgerunner (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------

